# muskie in Maine.... many Q's



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

im headed north this summer for a three day trip to find a muskie. Im Bringing all of my bass spinners, buzzbaits, and large lures, plus ive bought some 6-8" floating salt water stuff that looks decent. 
i know this sounds dumb, but because ive never caught one or know anyone who has, i just base everything on pickerel..
the 2 foot pickerel love this stuff, so id imagine that if i go a little larger, the 3 foot muskie shouldnt be dissapointed in the baits either.
do you usually fish them in these methods?
im planning on being in 25 feet and less depth, working the shore lines from my boat.
what have i described wrong, what do i need to do different. it's been a dream of mine to catch one of those big bastards- but im going to be happy with some small ones on this trip.
what about MEPPS PIKE SPINNERS? 
i could go on forever, so ill stop to save myself the embarrasment.

any and all help is good
PS-- my poles are 6.5 and 7.0' med/heavy and im using 30lb super braid with steel leaders


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

The rod set up seems about right, however for lures there is a few things I'd like to add. Get some big bucktail spinners. I personally like Mepps. The magnum musky killers and giant killers are awesome lures. Also, don't be afraid to buy something larger than your forearm for these fish. They like to eat things up to 1/3 their length and 1/5 their weight.

I once went on a trip in ottowa canada. Casting some 12" jerk baits produced an 18lb 41 inch fish. Trolling a black 2 section plug got us a 43inch 25lb fish, my personal best.


----------

